
Ask HN: Why are e-books sold for the same price as printed books - neogenix
Why are e-books usually so freaking expensive?
======
PaulHoule
Value based pricing. The value of an e-book is close to the value of a p-book
to the user. The details make it a wash depending on who you are.

Some people might want to sell the p-book when they are done, but you may be
able to make copies of the e-book.

Some people like having the p-book, other people have too many books and
clutter already and like to read technical stuff on a tablet while spinning at
the gym...

There is plenty of other pathology in book pricing.

Allegedly hardcovers are worth more than softcovers but most of the time a
used hardcover is cheaper than the softcover because: (i) softcovers are often
nicer objects to live with, and (ii) libraries and their patrons mark up and
otherwise abuse hardcovers.

------
greenyoda
Because that's apparently the price where the sellers maximize their profits.
If people stop buying e-books at that price, the sellers may drop their
prices. However, the price would still have to cover royalties, design costs,
profits, etc.

Here's an article that breaks down the various costs in print books vs.
e-books:

[http://www.davidderrico.com/cost-breakdowns-e-books-vs-
print...](http://www.davidderrico.com/cost-breakdowns-e-books-vs-printed-
books)

------
innerspirit
Greed

